# Inspector Lunge (Monster) vs Kira (Death Note)



## Pintsize (Jul 31, 2008)

Lunge is operating as L.

Scenario 1: Lunge with all the resources he had in Monster

Scenario 2: Lunge with all the resources that are available to L


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 31, 2008)

Lunge isn't nearly as smart as L....and L failed....


----------



## Willy D (Jul 31, 2008)

Lunge>>L

Johan>>Light

but of course I'm biased


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2008)

Does Lunge take one the L name?

Cause his name is pretty wellknown, if he doesnt he'll get killed off(even if hes better than L ) pretty quickly.


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, Lunge is operating under an assumed name so that Kira doesn't get to use the Death Note on him. At least not immediately.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 31, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Lunge isn't nearly as smart as L....and L failed....



What makes you say that? 

I think the main problem would be Lunge's inability to believe such a killer was possible.  It took him a long time to even believe in someone like Johan.  

My biased answer is that a piss ant like Light is nothing compared to Johan so Lunge take him down.


----------

